# Can I take Soma?



## PaganScribe (Feb 14, 2003)

I pinched a nerve in my back, and I'm having bad muscle spasms. My doc prescribed Soma -- he is a family doc, and sees me and my babe, and he _probably remembers that I'm nursing, but I forgot to remind him, plus I'm not sure I'd trust what he says anyway -- he's really good, but he rarely deals with a nursing mother (even though he's very supportive).

So can anyone tell me whether Soma is a no-no or not? I'm in tremendous pain, and I still have a terrible cough, which is not helping at ALL!

Thanks!_


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

There is a list of all the meds you can and cant take and I bet if you do a search on the mothering mag if possible you could find it within the last years issues. Also, Le LEche will have it too. www.Leleche.com
good luck. Laura


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

According to Dr Hale's book Medications and Mother's Milk Soma is a L3 drug for nursing mothers, which means that it's considered "moderately safe." No adverse effects have been reported in nursing infants.


----------



## PaganScribe (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks!


----------

